# Training



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

Just kinda wondering at what age is the right time to start with basic commands ? Also for the ones who hunt there dog , when did you guys start the gun dog training?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not an expert & often have many more questions than answers; however, I believe "training" can start right away. For me, that means setting boundaries such as no biting, no getting on the furniture, allowing to be pet while eating, giving & taking away toys, getting comfortable being handled including feet & ears etc. I started clicker training by 9-10wks. Attention exercises. Clicking when our pup responded to her name, came when called etc. I started using words I would use in formal training from the start. For example, saying the pups name & "come." I introduced the leash early. Nothing more than 5m, 3x per day to start. Nothing too serious and demanding with gradual increases in time & seriousness. Socialization to people, children, animals is very important from the beginning, IMO. I enrolled Pumpkin in an AKC star puppy class. It was great, especially for Pumpkin. Pumpkin will go hunting, hopefully complete hunt tests, and her training began early. Training meaning she has been exposed to the woods, water, fields, & wildlife since she was 9.5-10 wks old. Just sniffy & exploring her world. She was introduced to birds later than some but by 5m. Again, no pressure to do anything but enjoy/bring out prey drive. We are at a place now where I need help training her, but she has a solid understanding of come, sit (we try not to use much), down, stay, & place. She is reliable with commands UNLESS there are birds around or some unusual, big distraction; therefore, we keep working on basic commands each day. Pumpkin can heel on a leash, but we are no where close to mastering that. Everything should be fun with opportunities to learn the 1st year (I keep reminding myself anyway  ). I found the book _How To Help Gun Dogs Train Themselves _ by Joan Baily helpful.


----------

